# Ft Morgan Report



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm disapointed to say that I drove 70 miles over to Ft. Morgan and didn't catch a fish. The grass was terrible! It was a fine, light colored grass. I would throw out and within five minutes my pyramid weight and hook was so coated with grass that I could just barely reel it in.

Also the mosquitos are terrible. Ft. Morgan skeeters aren't your average skeeter either. They are some huge blood sucking rascals. If you go out there, carry some bug spray!


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I alway carry a extra 2 pints of blood with me If I go down there to fish, "Devils Finger "


----------



## FATBOYSLIMM (Mar 19, 2011)

Yeah it get crazy down there sometimes with those blood sucker, sux going that distance and not catch nothing, but those trip can teach you alot, personally I used get pissed when things didnt fall into place, but i'll go hunting for info on that area...tides,temps,depth...etc...to increase chances on future trips.


----------



## sandman770 (Nov 23, 2010)

We're in a neap tide right now, that may have slowed it down. Those mosqitos down there are something, they don't care if it's windy or full sun light, their gonna eat!


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Me not catching anything didn't have anything to do with the tides but had everything to do with the grass. It was terrible! After letting it sit for five minutes, I would have so much on it that I could barely pull my line in.

The tide was actually in my favor. I was fishing an outgoing tide which is usually good over there.


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for the report, the grass has been a PITA. I was hoping most of those storms washed most of it away. Dang it! Well hopefully it'll pick up here soon, looking forward to a good fall run. 

PS I gotta carry a bottle of OFF with me everywhere out here, they are terrible right now. The no-see ums and biting flies can also get you out here.


----------

